# Steel price



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm thinking flat bed on my truck. A good box bed is $250. I can fit two bikes on a flat bed. Price is what will deside, but all I need to build a flat bed is a 7'x9'x1/8" plate of steel. Anyone know how much a plate would cost? And where I can get one around Baton Rouge?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna need more than just plate, unless you already have some stalks of tubing. Look for reconditioned steel, sometimes you can get it a good bit cheaper, usually nothing wrong with it that you can't clean up.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Capital Steel on Choctaw should have it but not sure on the price


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

My dad and grandpaw worked in plants all there life, and they brought home all the scrap, so I have pipe, I beams, angle iron and a lot more. I also have a torch, and welder.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Called a Capital Steel and they said they would have to cut it out of a 8'X10' and I would be charged for the whole thing, and have to pay to get it cut. If I got it I would take the whole thing, witch is $380. Or I can make a deck out of treated 2"x6" boards and that would cost $85. I think I will go with wood.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There ya go. Build a frame & just use treated wood. You know it's still going to shrink though so.. keep the extra if you have any to go back and add a strip once it's dried out a little.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

if you build the frame for wood, build it like a trailer frame and make it where on at least one end of the metal frame comes up so you can replace the boards if need be.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Look for some cheap grating...I would stay away from wood because traction will be 0000...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

very true when wood get wet or muddy it gets slick as well you fill in the blank. wood with some grating on it would be ideal


----------

